

The perils of recursion - skorks
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=2110

======
dbz
The fact that this video seems like it wasn't staged - made my day =]

------
vault_
You can get a similar effect if you use VLC and open your screen as a video
capture device. Or if you use screen sharing software, to have two computer
share each other's screens.

No echoing audio effects unfortunately.

------
ehsanul
People in the comments mentioned "I am sitting in a room", which I found here:
<http://www.ubu.com/sound/lucier.html>

Quite interesting to hear.

------
fexl
LMAO ... whew thanks I need that! :)

------
Hexstream
Wow. That sounds like an instant, live-remix trance music. I love it.

------
mrtron
The perils of recursion (upenn.edu)

